# Kodi - Enigma2 PVR



## balanga (Feb 19, 2019)

I have just come across the Enigma2 (E2) PVR for Kodi which enables you watch Live TV  on Kodi by connecting to an Enigma2 based DVB-S2 STB. Unfortunately it doesn't look as if it as available off the shelf for anyone but Windows users - at least that's how it looks so I'm attempting to build it myself following the instructions here. 

Is there anything I should look out for when attempting to build this on FreeBSD?


----------



## balanga (Feb 19, 2019)

Here's what I got when trying to build it:-


> cmake -DADDONS_TO_BUILD=pvr.vuplus -DADDON_SRC_PREFIX=../.. -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=../../xbmc/build/addons -DPACKAGE_ZIP=1 ../../xbmc/cmake/addons
> -- The C compiler identification is Clang 6.0.1
> -- The CXX compiler identification is Clang 6.0.1
> -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc
> ...



Does any of this mean anything to anyone?


----------



## balanga (Feb 20, 2019)

I notice that Kodi PVR addons for Ubuntu  are not packaged with Kodi itself, unlike other platforms:-






						Ubuntu PVR add-ons - Official Kodi Wiki
					






					kodi.wiki
				




It seems you can install them speratately using something like - `[I]sudo apt-get install kodi-pvr-argustv[/I]`

I don't suppose this is possible on FreeBSD... (I can always hope...)

I've just got this add-on working on Windows and really like it. Don't really want to be using Windows though


----------



## b6s6d6 (Feb 20, 2019)

On FreeBSD you can install kodi-addon-pvr-hts or kodi-addon-pvr-iptvsimple if you want a PVR client. These are the only ones available at the moment AFAIK


----------



## balanga (Feb 23, 2019)

balanga said:


> I've just got this add-on working on Windows and really like it. Don't really want to be using Windows though



I've also managed to get it working on Android, which is nice.

If anyone uses an Enigma2 based satellite receiver, I'd definitely recommend trying this addon.

Not had any success so far trying to build it on FreeBSD.


----------



## aht0 (Feb 23, 2019)

b6s6d6 said:


> On FreeBSD you can install kodi-addon-pvr-hts or kodi-addon-pvr-iptvsimple if you want a PVR client. These are the only ones available at the moment AFAIK


Is the latter meant for some specific device? Or it's generic? If generic, am I correct assuming that IPTV stream has to be unencrypted? 
Or has it some option for handling the encrypted streams - if user has proper keys

Lots, of questions and assumptions, I know, sorry.


----------



## b6s6d6 (Feb 24, 2019)

aht0 said:


> Is the latter meant for some specific device? Or it's generic? If generic, am I correct assuming that IPTV stream has to be unencrypted?
> Or has it some option for handling the encrypted streams - if user has proper keys
> 
> Lots, of questions and assumptions, I know, sorry.


Well I used it months ago on my Android and if I recall it correctly you basically could add local or remote lists in M3U format to watch TV and such


----------



## aht0 (Feb 26, 2019)

b6s6d6 said:


> Well I used it months ago on my Android and if I recall it correctly you basically could add local or remote lists in M3U format to watch TV and such


I am asking because my ISP has all but 6 of it's provided IPTV streams/channels under encryption. I would gladly do away with that rented STB it forced on me and watch TV+other visual media (like family videos) all through Kodi if possible.


----------

